# Lab no longer allowing owner submissions



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoogen lab that does DNA testing for birds has allowed owner submissions much like the goat labs we use for disease testing. When I emailed them about submitting emu DNA I got this response:
We have had to change some of our submission policies and one of them is we no longer accept samples from animal owners directly due to federal regulations. However, if you have a veterinarian or licensed breeder you work with, they can submit the samples to us either from a small blood draw of the egg membrane of the hatched emus. Please feel free to have a licensed avian veterinarian or breeder call us at the number below so I can facilitate your samples being tested. 

Kind of makes me wonder if this is in the future for us goat owners who are drawing our own blood samples and submitting them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

It'll lead to less testing for homesteaders that already stretch their budgets on testing now, especially those with closed herds and using for only personal use. Most vets around here will charge a "visit" even if you give them the stuff for the office to sign off on and mail.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A way to control things.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I think I would ask them to specify which federal regulations are forcing them to discriminate against private individuals.

And then a whole bunch of congressmen need to be contacted.


----------

